# First go at resin casting



## MaximilianD (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey guys,

I bought a new vacuum chamber setup last week and I've been playing around with degassing resins and then casting.
Here's my first attempt, it's Clear/Green/Blue and Turquoise resin cast degassed and cast against a piece of live edge Yew. I'll stick some nice twisted iron legs on it and call it a coffee table.

I'm also having a go at stabilizing and quadruple dyeing burl woods for various stuff like knife scales, box mods, duck calls etc.

I'm currently working on building a vacuum chamber large enough to stabilize and dye entire billets of Buckeye and Poplar Burl for use as guitar tops which should be &#363;ber cool.


----------

